# Thinking of Christmas----Labels



## rgecaprock (Oct 21, 2007)

I started my Christmas wine....Johannisberg Riesling. I love birds especially cardinals which always remind me of the holidays. I decided to stay with a cardinal theme. I give a bottle to everyone at work on the day we do a gift exchange, cookie exchange and Christmas lunch. 


2007







I may do one with blue in the label, I have some nice light blue capsules coming. Lots of time to play around before Christmas.


Ramona*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## Bill B (Oct 21, 2007)

Very nice as always. Now you got me thinking of a CHRISTMAS label. As if I don't have enough to do (ha ha)
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0">
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0">Bill


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 21, 2007)

Very nice...as usual...a red capsule would be nice too.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 21, 2007)

I think you need to do a Cardinal Cab. and maybe a Bluebird Bordeaux.


----------



## Waldo (Oct 22, 2007)

Great label Ramona..I love it


----------



## rgecaprock (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks all,


Wade, Thanks for the idea. I'm sure I'll have more!!


Ramona


----------



## bovinewines (Oct 22, 2007)

I love cardinals as well! That's a great looking label!


----------



## uavwmn (Nov 2, 2007)

Ramona, beautiful Holiday label!!! I love cardinals also. We have a pair that visits us in the spring here in AZ.


Do you have asoftware program that you use for your labels? uavwmn


----------



## jobe05 (Nov 2, 2007)

Heres a few blank labels that I have had on my computer:














































You could make labels from these or print them on card stock, cut out Twice as big and fold in half. Use a hole punch in the corner and they become hanging name tags.



*Edited by: jobe05 *


----------



## uavwmn (Nov 3, 2007)

Thank you so much. I am starting a label folder on the PC. I would like to create my own labels, but didn't know if I needed a software.


Can you create these with a power point program? uavwmn


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 3, 2007)

Not very hi-tech up here....use what I have.


I do some on a sample program that came with an old computer called Print Master. 






I do some editing on the Paint Program that came on this and almost every computer.


I have also done some that are unusual shapes on the Word Perfect Program...I do one and repeat it across the page....then cut them out with my paper cutter.


Look over the programs that came on your computer....sometimes you get a greeting card program and it might have a label making part to that program.


----------



## rgecaprock (Nov 3, 2007)

K.


I am very happy with my Print Shop 21 program, it is very easy to use and has alot of options. I think I bought it Best Buy. There is probably a newer version. It is well worth having.


Ramona


----------



## rgecaprock (Nov 10, 2007)

*Just finished another Christmas Riesling label. I'm going to get the cobalt blue bottles and possilby use this one:






*


----------



## grapeman (Nov 10, 2007)

Anybody would be happy to get a bottle or two of that wine with that label. WOW. I love it!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 10, 2007)

Wow is right!!!! Especially on blue bottles.


----------



## bovinewines (Nov 11, 2007)

That looks fabulous Romona! That will look very nice on those cobal bottles! 


Perfect!


----------



## Joanie (Nov 11, 2007)

I think it's kinda mean for people who live in Texas to mock those of us who are dreading the approach of winter and the arrival of snow by using snowflakes on their wine labels!!! How mean!!!!! Sheesh!





(It's really lovely, Ramona!)

*Edited by: Joan *


----------



## bovinewines (Nov 11, 2007)

Joan:
We are not mocking...for me...I actually wish we got snow down here. Snow...as in the white fluffy, lets make a snowman, type snow. Not the sleet and ice which turns the highways into skating rinks which we so often get!


Send some down our way this year...please!


----------



## Joanie (Nov 11, 2007)

I'll do just that!!!


----------



## rgecaprock (Nov 11, 2007)

Joan, Not mocking, just jealous!!!


I miss it so much. There is always something look forward when the seasons change. 


Ramona


----------



## Joanie (Nov 11, 2007)

It would be perfect if it was snowy for the 2 weeks around Christmas and New Year's. I'd be happy as a clam if it was 74 the rest of the year!






R, I know you miss it.


----------



## jobe05 (Nov 11, 2007)

Thats why we love NC so much Joan.

We lived in central NY (Syracuse area including Rochester) till the Noreaster of 1993, thats when I said enough! My wife and I were spending nearly 6 months out of the year in Florida anyways, so we moved............. but a family can't live in Florida anymore. It's a great place to take kids, but not raise them. So we moved to NC in October of 1999........ right up till Christmas eve that year it was in the 60's to 70's every day, then on Christmas eve (afternoon) it started snowing big flakes that just came ever so slowly out of the sky. It was so wonderful after not having snow for so many years, and my youngest haven never seen snow. It snowed all xmas eve and most of christmas day........... Then that was it for the rest of the year................

I love North Carolina..............


----------



## grapeman (Nov 11, 2007)

What I am dreading more than the snow as winter approaches is the cold weather- and the outrageous cost of heating a home today. I laugh when I hear on the news nationwide that the cost of heatin a home this year will be almost $1000. With heating oil at $3 per gallon we can only wish it will only cost that much. In a mild winter we burn about 600 gallons of fuel, keepin the heat at 55 at night and 62 during the day when we are home. When nobody is here it kicks back to 60. Our home is about 8 years old and very well insulated. I need to cut back on wine supplies and such to help buy fuel this winter. So you folks that have mild winter weather, we envy you for your lack of need to heat(of course we don't need cool much.)


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 11, 2007)

Yikes...that hurts to spend that much on heat....seems like that is an awful lot...not a lot of gallons...but a lot of money.
We burn firewood...the house is always so hot...our bedroom window is always open [all summer and cracked a bit in the winter]...I tried to crank it shut the other day to wash it and I think it has warped or something.


We have a backup propane furnace, but never use it, it would be for emergencies and when we get too old and decrepit to cut wood...As well we have electric baseboards [which we use in spring and fall a bit] and electric hot water heat in the downstairs floor and out in the sun room....We do heat the floor in the sun room in winter as we eat out there all the time and occasionally turn part of the downstairs floor on. 
Our winter electric heating bills are less than when we have the AC on in the summer.


I feel for people who don't have good insulation and good windows...we lived in the old farmhouse that was here for one and a half winters...It was miserible...we'd move out of our bedroom when there would get frost on the walls...and in the summer is was stifling upstairs....Jim wanted to contact the prison and have the prisoners sleep here and we'd stay at the jail.


----------



## jobe05 (Nov 11, 2007)

YOU TOO NW????????

I was so excited with the nights now getting in the low 30's.............

I can now put the fan back in the window!

I like a cold bedroom (see your breath cold). needless to say we have a dual control heating blanket for my wife.

When I was a kid in upstate NY I slept in a tent for 3 years during the winter months........ I loved it.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 11, 2007)

My house is old and insulation is scarce. My next mission next year!!!!! We go through about a tank of oil every 2 months in the winter which is a 330 gallon tank. Thats keeping the heat at 62 during the day and 56 at night. It hurts!


----------



## rgecaprock (Nov 11, 2007)

*I grew up in W.va winters. coal furnace, until the 70's and frost on the inside of the windows. We used to keep food on our windowsills in the bedrooms. Milk, etc. and it stayed ice cold. It was see your breath cold and then some. Had lineoleum floors..Ice cold to the feet. By morning the coals had died down and it was icy getting ready for school. We used to have to take turns shoveling in lumps of coal and shaking out the "clinkers" which came in handy when everyone else in town who had gas furnaces needed our ashes to get their cars unstuck from the ice and snow. They would always be knocking on out door for coal ashes!!! Great Times *


<A target=name ='popResult("26064");'>



</A> *Ramona...,&lt;eating Shredded Wheat off the window sill!!&gt;**Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------

